# Bow Press Fingers



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Darn you!  I was perfectly happy with my x press style press and then you go and do this.:wink: Looks really good. :thumb:


----------



## yet2getthebig1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Progress Report.


Its 11:30 CST and the Plasti-Dip is drying so I thought I would give ya'll a report.


----------



## yet2getthebig1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Drumroll please!


----------



## jthibaudeau (Dec 19, 2007)

how much would you be asking for them ? and what about the rod and center piece between the 2 fingers . do you make these also. pm me if you like i am interested thanks


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

what would the rods and two bases cost if i already had the fingers?


----------



## yet2getthebig1 (Feb 17, 2009)

jthibaudeau said:


> how much would you be asking for them ? and what about the rod and center piece between the 2 fingers . do you make these also. pm me if you like i am interested thanks


I make everything.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Great Job! I can't wait to get mine:thumbs_up


----------



## yet2getthebig1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey guys, first of all I would just like to take a minute and thank all of you DIYers for all the orders and compliments. I know I dont have alot of feedback or been on site for a while so I would just like to say thanx for all of you that have put trust in me. Thats really cool of you. I know alot of you will be getting your sets on Mon, I hope you like them. This has also been alot of fun for the family and me workin together to fill orders. You guys should see us at it. I am in the garage drilling and tapping all the holes, my wife is painting, baking and dipping. My kids are packaging and tapeing (I am a horrible speller, sorry) boxes. This has been fun. Thanx again you guys.


----------



## yet2getthebig1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot. If any of you ordered a set and I have not given you feedback, pease PM me. I got blasted last week with orders and alot of you paypaled me but didn't leave me you AT screen names so I dont know for sure who is who. So PLEASE PLEASE you guys, if you order a set of my other thread, PLEASE LEAVE ME YOUR SCREEN NAME in the general notes of paypal.


----------



## azstealtharcher (Apr 20, 2005)

HI you make a very professional product. I am very interested in ordering a complete set (2 bases, 4 fingers/arms). Can you please PM me with the price and the best way to contact you? 

Thanks.


----------



## cjkozik (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm interested in building one of these presses, but have a question, what is the purpose of the one finger being tapped. I can tell that it will adjust the one finger, but what about the other finger? How does it adjust? Is it welded directly to the round stock and when you adjust the one it moves the other??? Please explain the working of it. Thanks


----------



## yet2getthebig1 (Feb 17, 2009)

cjkozik said:


> I'm interested in building one of these presses, but have a question, what is the purpose of the one finger being tapped. I can tell that it will adjust the one finger, but what about the other finger? How does it adjust? Is it welded directly to the round stock and when you adjust the one it moves the other??? Please explain the working of it. Thanks


I have not been able to find a reason why you would need to adjust both fingers. If both were adjustable you would spend alot of time trying to get them all the same or vise-versa for all the diferent bows. if you need to move the fingers on the other side, you would just turn your bow or slide the fingers off and switch sides. The round bar is only set in the T-base with a small set screw to keep it from moving.


----------



## cjkozik (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't understand??? Then why tap a hole for an adjustment on just one side then...


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

cjkozik said:


> I don't understand??? Then why tap a hole for an adjustment on just one side then...


For bows with suppressor screws on one limb (mathews). Pressing these bows evenly requires the finger on the suppressor side to be farther back. Other bows should be equal.


----------



## cjkozik (Jan 31, 2007)

now that cleared everything up Thanks


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Like the setup will be getting pics up by the end of next week.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

where do you get the plasti-dip???


----------



## yet2getthebig1 (Feb 17, 2009)

My bolt supplier carries it. Inventory Sales in Kansas City. There is one in St. Louis also.


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Diy*

This is supposed to be archers helping archers in DIY section. We share our ideas with each other. We aren't here to make a buck . If you want to sell them go to classifieds.


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

oddg241 said:


> This is supposed to be archers helping archers in DIY section. We share our ideas with each other. We aren't here to make a buck . If you want to sell them go to classifieds.


if you go back and read through the post you'll hes showing us what he made and theres a link to the post for the ones for sale, theres no "buy these or prices in this thread" just my two cents


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

oddg241 said:


> This is supposed to be archers helping archers in DIY section. We share our ideas with each other. We aren't here to make a buck . If you want to sell them go to classifieds.


OMG- someone has been busted by the thread police!! LOL:darkbeer:


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

> -This is supposed to be archers helping archers in DIY section. We share our ideas with each other. We aren't here to make a buck . If you want to sell them go to classifieds.



Geeez. the classifieds, I would have never thought to go there to seee what he has for sale./ It would really be ashamed if he was just in the classifieds and kept this all to himself and charged something like $600 for a press. instead, he has given every bit of info on what he is doing and how to do it , and why it needs done. that to me spells archers helping archers. Now he was kind enough to go the classifieds(SOME TIME AGO BEFORE THIS) and told people there that his product was available to those that either cant make wihat he does, or dont have the time to do it.


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

oddg241 said:


> This is supposed to be archers helping archers in DIY section. We share our ideas with each other. We aren't here to make a buck . If you want to sell them go to classifieds.


He does have a thread in the classifieds if you would have looked. He has spent a considerable amount of time getting these "fingers" set and has shared everything along the way. He's posted drawings of them and answered any questions that people asked.

Apparently you have decided for yourself to "Police" the DIY section. Maybe, why not look around to get the whole picture instead of tossing your own judgement. Take a :darkbeer: and relax a bit.


----------



## tonyokatera (Sep 23, 2008)

my local napa store has the plasti-dip


----------



## azstealtharcher (Apr 20, 2005)

Just received my Press Fingers! This will make my press perfect! 

Thank you for your exceptional product and providing these to all of us archers! 

Don't worry about all the haters out there - Only the positive feedback is what is important!!! Out with the trash!


----------



## yard-dart2 (Aug 18, 2010)

02-01-2011

Are you still making the complete bow press? I'm new to the forum and searching for a linear type press. Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

your mailbox is full. tried to PM you.


----------



## dfII (Aug 2, 2012)

Any of these fingers left sitting around?


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

He quit selling these a long time ago. Too bad, they work great. I built my press around them, have his elite style ones as well. Be nice if they were 1/2" taller, a PSE Omen cam just barely fits.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

This thread is so old and of no real use any more that it would best serve everyone if the mods would remove it.
It just confuses some folks into thinking that the "fingers" are still available.
Would be nice if the pics could be put into another thread for DIY reference though!!!


----------

